# UFO's anyone?



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I have been following the stashbusting thread, but I almost always sew from that, so I have decided to focus my attention on finishing up my UFO's. Is anyone else interested in encouraging each other to finish up our UFO's? I have 10 quilt tops that I made that I want to get quilted. I have 3 more that I need to put together the tops and then quilt. I got one put together a couple days ago and have it already to be quilted now. Here it is pre-pinning:









It was a "my favorite thing" swap on an email list I belong to. Could be your favorite color, theme, block, etc. Mine is the log cabin block. I love them, yet have not made a quilt yet from them. 
Anyway..with any luck I will have this quilted in the next few days, then on to the next one.
Would love to see any UFO's you have finished up!


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

Have mercy, do I have some UFO's? Right now I think I have about 11 tops that need sandwiched and quilted. Two tops in progress and plans for upteen more....Oh, where does one find a starting place? I think I will close my eyes, pull one out and get started on finishing it!

BTW, Reenie, I love your quilt!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oy, I have a gazillion UFO's floating around, I'm hoping to finish some of them up too! I knocked one out last week.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I have 3 quilts pieced, need to be sandwiched and tied, one apron in my mind (I do have the material pulled out of stash) but that is for a gift, need to do it this week, and then I have to get through all the mending to get to those things to do.
Oh, I have a skirt and top that has been in the works for 4 years now. lol!
Had to take the skirt apart and redo it, as I had lost about 3 sizes, hopefully I can put it together totally before I gain 3 sizes! 
I have my last ufo knitting project done, and will be starting,,,,oh about 4 more within the next few days.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Reenie please count me in. As mentioned in a previous post I have 20+ tops and kits that have aged long enough. Currently finishing up a couple aprons and am on the last hand embroidered block of the _Thank You Lord_ quilt.


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Me too ! This thread may be the motivation I need to get in there and finish something. For myself, I am guilty of putting recreation waaay behind chores and the routine work of living to the point that I never allow myself some fun. 
I am going to begin today as soon as I get the roast in the oven. Promise !
Margo


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Ps I like your quilt very homey thanks for posting. browns are a fave of mine.
M


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

sounds like you read my mind. i am finishing up everything on my mental list before i start a new project. i worked on DH's gun case yesterday... just need to add a buckle and strap.. i have some wool penny rugs and a number of quilts. and then the knitting...


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Absolutely!! I don't know how many UFO's I have and afraid to count.. this is the thread for me!!! I am working on one right now.. it's wildlife animals in the snow..I've had the blocks for.. oh.. maybe 17 years!! I am putting the last border on today.. this is going to be a quilted wall hanging for winter theme..

Thank you Macareenie,,I really needed this "boot in the butt!!"" I'm sure I've got atleast 15 more tops to quilt!! plus HT exchange blocks to work up!! Oh my!!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Ugh, I hear you all!! That is why I thought this would be a good idea. I like having someone to show my progress to! let's post pics if we can or at least post when we finish something and cheer each other on!!


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I will join in this one too!!!! Along with the stash buster thread, maybe I can get some things done and finished this year:help:!! I have several quilt tops to sandwich and finish, a couple of purses cut and waiting, some tote bags cut and waiting, and several aprons hanging up waiting for the sewing to begin. I am sure it will be next week before I can start, but I will sure keep everyone posted and hopefully keep working away on all of the projects (with all your help)!!! I really need to do this:stars:. Marilyn


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Ummm........I have all sorts of fabric I bought for "projects". But, if it isn't cut out I don't consider it a UFO. Until I cut it it could become something else - and very often does!!

So, if I pull out a UFO (and I have some that are 20 years old!) I'll add to this thread but I expect to stick w/ the stash busting. My mind changes about what to do w/ stuff after it sets for a while in my sewing room.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Progress report: Finished embroidering the last (of 12) blocks for the _Thank You Lord_ quilt last evening. I've been called to work (substitute teacher) so no progress on aprons.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Yay for you, fairview! I have a ufo top that I almost have done, just have to put borders on it. I seem to be doing a little bit on a few ufo's instead of just finishing up one, but it is working for me. Keeps me from getting bored and I am getting closer to getting them done!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Okay, now that I got the log cabin done for my inlaws, it is back to my older ufo's. I have one all bound and ready for quilting, so I think I will start on that this weekend. How is everyone else doing on their ufo's?


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Mine are setting around here somewhere or other. Found 42 log cabin blocks so the tag says on the bag. I had forgotten them. Lot of red and blue cut blocks. (thrift shop) I know top I did last winter sets in a box with half done crazy quilt. Must be a dozen or so tops maybe upstairs. One winter I cut and sewed blocks (just 8 inch sq of heavier wts ) and I did sew I think 16 tops and finished some and stacked tops. I was madder than all get out that winter as they had cut me to 25 hours and for the year. I could not go anywhere. I do not know if any of you have take your stress/anger on cut quilt blocks. I have huge box full of blocks yet too. I bought stuff at the thrift for 50 cents to $1 a big paper grocery bag and I packed them good. Then I cut. I cut till I could drop. I doubt I spent $20 on the stuff, clothing. I am not sure that big box of blocks are UFO's. There are a dozen paint roses blocks I bought at a estate sale for .25 . Very neat done. Couldnot figure how to use them. It was in a sealed bag and could not tell what was in it. I took a chance. They are white with pink roses and now I think if I could find they would set with rose colored blocks and slashing in black? Maybe green slashing to go with the stems? Should be some way. I am new to anything but square blocks sewed together. And crazy quilts. I am suppose to be working on a JD quilt.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

colorado...sounds like pleasure and torture all rolled together! Can you post a pic of the rose blocks? Maybe we can help you put them in a top and finish it up. I can relate to the 'stress' cutting. I find that when I am tense or worked up or stressed, I precut all my scraps down to usable pieces. It is very calming for me to work with fabric..just touching it is enough. My mind is usually going to fast at those times to work on a project, though, so this works out well. It also sounds like me that I am usually content enough to just make the tops. I love having them quilted and around to use, but the piecing the tops seems to be what I enjoy more. I am guilting myself into finishing them. There is no reason on earth that I should have these tops just sitting there when it wouldn't take me long to quilt them up and there are so many people..especially here in cold cold western New York, that could use something like this. That is my motivation and it seems to be working. I originally planned on making myself finish two quilts totally before I started a new top. Now, even though I have more than the two done, I still want to keep quilting these tops up so I can donate or gift them.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I finished putting together a top that I had the blocks cut for for..oh.... 17 years!! Now to quilt it.. infact I have 4 tops I need to quilt before I start something new..I just hope I can hold out that long!! But it is a super good feeling to get it just put together after that long!! I will try to post a pic of it when it is finished.. I have had trouble with photo bucket but will give them another try..

Colorado,,your rose blocks sound very pretty!! and what a good buy..will be anxious to see hear what you decide to do with it..

And all you other UFO ladies..good job on getting started.. that for me is half the battle!! keep on doing..


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I havenot seen the rose blocks in years, but if I remember right were like embordery type and painted with ball ponit paint. White blocks the roses is pinks. I can remember there are 12 and I think the blocks will finish like 12". 

I have a quilt top my grand mother made and gave to mom and she never did anything with it. Stepping stones and I inheirted it. My niece got in and took my mom's stuff after sister died. I told her one quilt top was mine. Sister got one and got one. So this is the one she had not given away. Sister had first choose as she took care of mom. Sister kept putting off dividing moms things. Then she went to nursing home and passed on. Back in the 40's grandma sent mom the two tops. Grandma was in her 80 as she passed on at 86 in the 40's. I can not hand quilt. IS that old enough? 

My oldest DIL when back to Ind to get her grandma's treadle and brought back a bag with some old quilt blocks in it. She gave them top me as her family back there was going to toss in the dump. Some were even mouse chewed. I used the best 20 and made her a quilt. They were all kinds and sizes and shapes. I zigzgged down to blocks and I just sewed the blocks together. And my two sons and other DIL helped finish tieing it Xmas day. She could not get down to help. They were old. Yes, my sons have helped tie quilts when younger. They know how. I can say now it was not a great job but I did it and she has her grandma's quilt blocks. It is hung on her wall I saw in the bedroom. I thought that was the best use of them and I did the best I could and knew at the time. 

I am leanring a lot more and read a lot more on quilts and how to put together. When I was home mom only sew cut out blocks of wools and stuff as we needed quilts on the bed. When was old she decided to make all her grand daughters a butterfly quilt. She made each of my sisters one back in 30's and I was just like 4 then. I tolds mom I never had a butterfly quilt and so she put me on the list and I got one. Only one she made far as know. Her eye sight went. Her butterflies were print all kinds and each butterfly hand sewed to blocks and set with slashing. So my sister she lived with made her two kids a butterfly quilt. I have a quilt top I did back in the 60's that is in a box up there. Flower garden. I got it at auction and just part of a top and I finished it. I bought scraps at the auction and a trunk with scraps. I had better quit thinks back. I will never get it all done.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Yay! I actually started the quilting on the top that is the pic at the beginning of this thread. Didn't get much done, but hey..anything is better than nothing! Sometimes starting is the hardest part!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Good for you MacaReenie!

I pulled out the blocks I'd made last year for a mystery BOM. I hated the finishing kit and fabric combinations, so I packed it up and almost managed to forget about it, LOL

Yesterday I pulled it out, cut all the setting triangles, and will finish assembling it this week, then I'm going to quilt it and donate it. There's so much fabric patterns/colors going on here it just overwhelms the eye! Plus the colors make me think someone ate a tuna, peanut butter and jelly sandwich and promptly got sick. Bleh!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ - so descriptive. The blue fabric with the rose - I either have some, or see it a lot.

Those are NOT my colors either.

A donation is a good use for it.


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I think those blocks need be set with a plain color. Just IMHO . It is like my son at the craft show and his flowed/figured material on the table then his painted sand stones. I told him get rid it and use a plain color. It clashed bad. He did . Things can get too busy. I think it would be great toned down.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Hmmm...I know I responded to cj's post before but it isn't showing up. I love all those colors and patterns, but you're right...wayyyyyy too much going on there!! How are they coming along?
I got the quilt at the top of this thread all quilted and bound this weekend. One more UFO done! Whew! Only a million minus one to go!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I thought about not using the included fabrics and swapping them out for something solid colored, but I already dislike the quilt so much that I don't want to spend any more money on the darn thing.

I finished the top, and I have it on the quilt frame now, about 1/3 of the way quilted. It will get done this coming week and I'll find a home for it. Likely I'll take it to the guild for a charity donation. Next on my agenda (UFO pile) is a nearly finished baby quilt, which is also a donation project.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I got one top put together, then went crazy & started cleaning and organizing my sewing room.. almost done with it.. I couldn't find something so just snapped..have found several other things I have been looking for..wow,,sometimes things just get out of hand!!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Good for you, maxine!! I always seem to work in chaos, but when I have a completed project, I have to pick the room back up. Makes things so much easier!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

A finish for me! My ugly mystery BOM is done, and will be donated to my guild at this month's meeting for charity.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Nice job quilting! It looks so much better now. The border helped a lot and not being on the floor looking like a runner helped too. Good job as usual.....lol


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Yay cj! Those are always the hardest ones to finish..ones you really don't like. Makes moving on to the next one so much more enjoyable and really feels like you accomplished something!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

One more UFO down. This was one of the Mysteries for Life that I did awhile back. I am going to gift it to an older couple that come into the pharmacy I work in. They are always bringing me gifts. Hope they like it!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oh my YES! they should love it.

I really like the contrast in the color and the pattern.

What is the block name? I like it.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Lovely! My my you are one productive girl!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That quilt is beautiful!


----------

